

PayPal Acquires Card.io - kloncks
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/07/17/ebay-paypal-idUSL2E8IHEH420120717

======
Keithamus
Discussion here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4258069> with PayPal
blog post.

